# Anybody here have pet birds?



## beat2020

If so what kind do you have and can you post pics?:-D


----------



## Arzela

My Jenday Conure, Jake.


----------



## ninjafish

I have one cockatiel and four parakeets. They were rescues from an ex-friend who were not caring for them properly (she was also evicted from her apt and then fled to who knows where after stealing money from her roommates!!) Unfortunately, none of them are very friendly, except for the cockatiel. She doesn't like if you put your hands near her, though.


----------



## TheJadeBetta

Have four here, a blue Parakeet, Cockatiel, Green Cheek Conure, and a Rose Breasted Cockatoo. I would get pictures of them, but my camera is dead.


----------



## doggyhog

I have a bird, just for this week though.. Haha. 

He's my friend's cockatiel and awfully cute!!! He says Thank you and pretty bird and does a wolf whistle when you walk past his cage, oh and he waves. LOL He's sooo cute and Joey keeps staring at him.... 

I would love to have a bird, but honestly, their life span intimidates me and I don't want to get a pet and then have to give it up or something. Because I have no idea what I'm going to be doing in 10 years!

Ps. I'll get a pic of him later.


----------



## beat2020

Arzela: he's beautiful!

Ninjafish : That's so good for you to rescue them.

Doggyhog and Thejadebetta :I will be looking forward to the pics!

And I might get a bird I just don't know what kind yet haha


----------



## JB5

This is our Congo African Grey. Her name is Sam. She has quite the vocabulary and loves to yell at the dogs (by name)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I used to have a pearl white-faced female Cockatiel. I had her for about 4 years, than my mom gave her to a friend of hers and she passed away a year later.  She used to chase my dogs around the house and bite my Corgi on the nose if he got too close.lol She'd love playing cards (she'd grab them and fling them all over the floor). When I move out I am definitely going to get another bird. They're such amazing pets!


----------



## beat2020

Anyone recommend a specific kind of bird for me?


----------



## Betta Slave

Budgies for beginners are really good- I used a few- really sweet birds. Lineolated parakeets are good too, from what I've heard. Cockatiels are good as well. Are you looking for small or large birds?


----------



## beat2020

Size of the bird doesn't really matter.
One question though,,,you know how people play with thier birds outside of their cage won't the bird like fly away?haha
EDIT: Nvm I forgot you have to clip thei wings.
And I would like a bird that makes nice sounds haha


----------



## Jennyinurmouth

I had an Amazon named yoshi, he passed away, 
I absolutely loved him.


----------



## Arzela

beat2020 said:


> Anyone recommend a specific kind of bird for me?


 Jake thanks you for the complement. She's actually female, despite her name. I thought she was male for the first two years I had her, and then decided to get her DNA sexed to see if she really was male. Oops. 

The species of bird really depends on a lot of things. How much time you can devote (keeping in mind that even small parrots such as budgies can live 15+ years), how much space you have for a cage, noise tolerance etc...


----------



## doggyhog

I'd recommend a Cockatiel. 

I actually looked into getting a bird or two, but decided not to because of the commitment. I however may get a few budgies off craigslist that need homes if I can find some..


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I would recommend Cockatiels. Any bird needs LOTS of care and time. If you don't give them the time they'll make sure you pay with squawking etc.lol They're extremely intelligent. Yeah, we had our Cockatiels feathers clipped so she wouldn't fly around the house and hurt herself. We bought her a huge Macaw's cage so she had plenty of room to move around in and when we were home we'd leave the door open and she'd climb right up onto the top that had a little pole for her to sit on. She loved being on my shoulder though, never once pooped on me. 

Oh and when she was younger I used to bring her outside and let her sit on a low tree branch. She LOVED it.


----------



## doggyhog

Here are some pics.  His name is Chaz and he's a Pied cockatiel. I think he's about two years old. He was hand fed and very sweet!!


----------



## Betta Slave

i am in love ♥♥♥ Lol he looks like quite the character! I love that second pic.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute bird!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Awww he's sooo cute! I miss my Spike.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish

I love budgies (Parakeets) I think they are very underrated ,we used to have one who talked up a storm & he was as tame as could be....i also like Canaries & Finches, & Doves


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish

also if you ,or anyone you live with have allergies to birds, Cockattos, cockatiels ,& African Greys are the worst for allergy sufferers ,cause of the powder they have all the time.


----------



## doggyhog

BeautifulBettaFish said:


> also if you ,or anyone you live with have allergies to birds, Cockattos, cockatiels ,& African Greys are the worst for allergy sufferers ,cause of the powder they have all the time.


Yep, I'm actually slightly allergic to Chaz...  But only if he's on my shoulder for 30+ minutes at a time. 

Having Chaz again convinced me that I'd love to get 2-3 budgies.. I love them and my dad loves birds, my mom loves the singing (I don't know how she loves Chaz's singing, it sounds awful. LOL!!) and my brother thinks they're cool.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

You're lucky that your mom likes the "singing". That's why my mom gave our bird away, she couldn't stand it.


----------



## allen52

i have like over 50 birds i am a breeder and have my own aviary at present i have baby finches and baby budgies and will have conures as they are mating and some of my cockatiels are mating as well


----------



## dramaqueen

That is a lot of birds! lol


----------



## Tappy4me

I have a Pineapple Green Cheek Conure-Scooter, a Yellow Sided Green Cheek Conure-Skittles and a Quaker Parrot-Gizmo. Scooter has a vocabulary of at least 100 words and talks ALL the time. Skittles has a vocabulary of about 50 words. Gizmo knows a couple words, but prefers to not talk.

Scooter










Skittles








Gizmo


----------



## Zappity

I'd get a Cockatiel  I don't have a bird-yet, but I've been reading a TON of books lately, and Cockatiels are VERY sweet


----------



## allen52

skittles is a yellow sided green cheek conure


----------



## allen52

skittles looks just like my penelopee


----------



## NoahG

My ma (currently) has three: a Congo Grey, a Timneh Grey, and a Quaker. She's told me that they're willed to me as I'm the only one of us "kids" she can trust to take care of them -- at the rate her Quaker is going I joke that I'll be getting him as well.

There's a Green-Cheek Conure at work though that I want for myself. He's a little quirky/off for a Green-Cheek, at least compared to the ones we've had before him, but I think he's neat. That and the other day he decided that he liked me and proved to be a _very_ playful little guy. Of course, that made me wish I could have him even more!

His name's Louie -- short for Lucifer. If I could have him I'd keep it: Louie Lucifer.


----------



## beat2020

Woah I forgot about this thread LOL...Cute birds guys! 

We might be building a large avairy soon so we could keep a few outdoor birds


----------



## beat2020

Umm well scratch that ^

It is my sister's birthday today and a friend decided to give her a pair of budgies! Kind of exciting but unexpected at the same time. I'll most likely get to building a flight cage tomorrot.


----------



## Potato123

hello! this is my albino budgie Snowy. I've had him for 5 months now, he's my first birdie I've owned :-D. I'm pretty sure its a "he", but I could be wrong :lol:


----------



## allen52

normally lutinos with the red eyes are female but there are times they are male i,m leaning more towards female


----------



## Potato123

thats what i'm starting to think now that Snowy is older. Before the cere was a little purplish, which is normal for young budgies I guess. But now its mainly white, with a tinge of very light purple/blue near the edges.


----------



## frostynsnowflake118

Ive had experience with both cockatiels and african greys... and while i love my grey.... i would take a cockatiel any day...
These are my babies Toby, Binx, Sugar, Jade, and Shadow


----------



## laine

I have 2 budges Donald and Daisy and I recently got my mum a canary called Bart.


----------



## DragonTheBetta

I would NOT recomend a cockatiel. Mine HATES me and screames alot! Some people love their cockatiels but i really dont. I am thankful my grandma likes him. He stays at my grandma's house. I like bare-eyed cockatoos. I saw one at the pet store and he was super nice. When it comes to feathered pets, I like chickens. They are cheap($2.50 per chick!) and make you eggs! I have a frizze chicken that I absolutley love!


----------



## makoisland

Tappy4me said:


> I have a Pineapple Green Cheek Conure-Scooter, a Yellow Sided Green Cheek Conure-Skittles and a Quaker Parrot-Gizmo. Scooter has a vocabulary of at least 100 words and talks ALL the time. Skittles has a vocabulary of about 50 words. Gizmo knows a couple words, but prefers to not talk.


Gizmo looks just like the Quaker my sister used to have. Despite his name, Dolly was a male, lol. He actually named himself-- before we got him, he was always saying "Dolly" over and over again, so the woman just named him Dolly!


----------



## makoisland

I have a four-or-five-year-old blue parakeet named Skylar, and I love her. She's got quite the attitude, but she CAN be sweet. LOL

About them flying away when you play with them outside of their cage-- I have never let my birdy outside my room free-flight. Her wings are not clipped; she is allowed to fly around my room when she's out of her cage, but I've never taken her outside my room and let her fly.

I also used to have a yellow female (I think it was female) parakeet named Sonny, but I only had her for five and a half months before she died.


----------



## FishyFishy89

My BFF has a cockatiel. He used to be very bipolar with me. Hated me and the next second he loved me. Now he just permanently hates me. I'm not sure why, I've always been nice to him. I've fed him treats, filled his dish a few times/scratched his head while he was quite.
The only "aggression" I've showed to him was when he would attack me, oh which I'd just shoo him away with my hand. His behavior really doesn't help my fear of birds.


----------



## copperarabian

awww I love birds so much, they're behavior and intellect make them fantastic companions. I have a Galah cockatoo who I just adore, she's not like any Galah I've ever met. She's so quite and calm, sometimes a little nervous but I socialize her and take her places so she's pretty used to experiencing new things. She was abused and neglected and seeing her now is such a amazing thing, you wouldn't even think she was the same bird if she didn't have such dark coloration. 

She's harnessed trained and I take her all over with me, she goes on walks and to my friends houses, and to some stores that allow me to bring her inside. 





















> beat2020
> Size of the bird doesn't really matter.
> One question though,,,you know how people play with thier birds outside of their cage won't the bird like fly away?haha
> EDIT: Nvm I forgot you have to clip thei wings.
> And I would like a bird that makes nice sounds haha


You don't need to clip your birds wings, for some species of parrots it's actually vital that they're allowed to fly. My galah for example, I clipped her wings at first because she was nervous but now I'm allowing her wings to grow back in. Her species often is obese causing fatty tumors and fatty liver disease. A all seed diet and lack of proper exercise only adds to this. Having a fully flighted Galah cockatoo with a proper diet(pellets and healthy fresh and prepared foods) can change they're life span from 20-30 years to 65+ years.

Video of Rosie flying, it's much harder for her because her wings are clipped but once they grow in she'll be a pro. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ks0Ynt2go&list=UU5QPzcyW6sHN0OBkffHzk7A&index=3&feature=plcp

Also clipped birds can fly if they're outside and there is a breeze or gust of wind. I exercise Rosie so her wings are strong once they grown in and we start recall training.


----------



## makoisland

That is just plain adorable.


----------



## MissPokemaster

Arzela said:


> Jake thanks you for the complement. She's actually female, despite her name. I thought she was male for the first two years I had her, and then decided to get her DNA sexed to see if she really was male. Oops.
> 
> The species of bird really depends on a lot of things. How much time you can devote (keeping in mind that even small parrots such as budgies can live 15+ years), how much space you have for a cage, noise tolerance etc...


Haha, another person fooled. I thought my Sun Conure was a boy, so I named him Chico (boy in Spanish), untill. . . 'he' laied an egg! An easy name change to Chica (girl) and tada!


----------



## lvandert

I've had my bird for 11 years almost 12. Her name is Spike. She's a cockatiel, and she's adorable. She likes to make annoying noises when I'm trying to study or talk on the phone


----------



## FishyFishy89

Spike's claws look long. I don't own birds, but are you supposed to clip them?


----------



## lvandert

Yeah, that was just before I clipped them. I didn't realize that when I took the pic  Her nails are nice and trimmed now though.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lvandert said:


> Yeah, that was just before I clipped them. I didn't realize that when I took the pic  Her nails are nice and trimmed now though.


Oh good
Shes really cute BTW

My BFF's birdy is mean to me :'(


----------



## lvandert

Most cockatiels are unfortunately... They only bond to one person/bird and once that bond is made everyone else kinda sucks in their heads. It took Spike about 6 months to allow Joey to pick her up when she crashes or not bite him when he tries to give her a kiss. But thats with him being around her every day


----------



## FishyFishy89

lvandert said:


> Most cockatiels are unfortunately... They only bond to one person/bird and once that bond is made everyone else kinda sucks in their heads. It took Spike about 6 months to allow Joey to pick her up when she crashes or not bite him when he tries to give her a kiss. But thats with him being around her every day


He was a bit better when I 1st met him
Now he is a total jerk.
I did used to go to her house every day to try and interact with him in case she had to go out of town and he'd be on good terms with me. But, no dice.


----------



## lvandert

oh yeah when they're biters they're just biters... Spike is, luckily, not that big of a biter, unless you get in her personal space bubble. I'm the only one who can burst her bubble and can get away with it, usually


----------



## betta lover1507

i have two cockatiels, one female one male, names are "Nero and Jewel"  i only have one picture of them right now:








the male is the yellow face and the female is the mostly gray one, am still working with them to like me


----------



## copperarabian

lvandert said:


> Most cockatiels are unfortunately... They only bond to one person/bird and once that bond is made everyone else kinda sucks in their heads. It took Spike about 6 months to allow Joey to pick her up when she crashes or not bite him when he tries to give her a kiss. But thats with him being around her every day


If you get cockatiels young they can be great with all people. The young cockatiel Dante who I found up in San Francisco is great with new people. After I tamed him(took about 3 days) I brought him with me to stores, petco, my friends house, and car rides. I let him meet new things and people everyday and he now lets anyone hold him and pet him. Older birds will be harder because they're already set in their ways, especially smaller species. Trick training and a healthy diet can help eliminate a nippy birds biting if done correctly. 

and a random bird rant inserted here lol

I also don't baby my birds, many people think they're fragile and it makes the bird expect to be treated that way. This isn't to say I'm rough with them, I just don't act like they're going to break if I flip them upside down play games with them like you would with a dog. Another thing is I never force them to step up, many people press against their chest making them off balance and stepping up to catch themselves. People will also use the command step up, and if they don't they force them to step up to "re-train" them. Even small birds aren't stupid, they know if you want them to step up if they've been taught. If they don't want to they shouldn't be forced to, once a bird feels like they have a choice they mindset completely changes. Nippy birds will bite less because they don't have to resort to biting to tell you they don't want to do something.

End rant

Here's some photos of Dante. I gave him to a friend of mine who has a fully flighted female cockatiel and he is having a blast and also talks. 

Dante doing recall training 


















Also I taught Rosie to wave


----------



## betta lover1507

beautiful photographs  i love the first one and rosie. since mine are a little over a year old can you help me? :lol: i would prefer to be PMed


----------



## copperarabian

betta lover1507 said:


> beautiful photographs  i love the first one and rosie. since mine are a little over a year old can you help me? :lol: i would prefer to be PMed


Yeah I can. I can also show you how to make super cheap toys too.


Here's what I do with Rosie's toys if anyone is interested in knowing. Rosie loves to bite/shred thick paper so I incorporate paper towel rolls, paper plates, as well as food in her toys to keep her interested, 

Be careful of those those the ropes, expecially tyhe perch ropes. Some birds can get their toys stuck, and if they eat them it doesn't digest. Usually it's fine, just make sure to clip any loose threads.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Hilten James said:


> Pet birds having remarkable beauty so we will be identify all best practice and always conscious about pet birds growth we will never ignore any perspective which will having remarkable growth in any stage.


What?
I is confused


----------



## copperarabian

FishyFishy89 said:


> What?
> I is confused


I am too, I looked at their info and all their post are in a similar fashion, maybe they aren't very good at English.... I have no idea....


----------



## nicolaas

Hi every body:-D

I have a cockatiel her name is Polly, she is very tame and loves it wen I play with her.

She is sitting with me right now!

The last one she was sleeping.


----------



## copperarabian

awww a little cinnamon tiel, she's so cute.


----------



## FishyFishy89

copperarabian said:


> I am too, I looked at their info and all their post are in a similar fashion, maybe they aren't very good at English.... I have no idea....


It's like a computer is posting responses based off what the title of the thread is.


----------



## makoisland

My Skylar! First one is when was pretty young, you can tell by the blue on her nose. Second is super recent one, that I LOVE. :lol:


----------

